# Cape Elise



## hamishb (Oct 23, 2008)

Video from the Clyde with 4 tugs
http://www.shippingtv.co.uk/?p=1303
Hope the link works
Hamish


----------



## brian3 (Jan 25, 2010)

Q. @ about 7.15/20 are the guys on deck on bike/scooters. or is it my eyes?


----------

